# RFRA Offshore Grand Slam Report



## Matt Mcleod (Oct 3, 2007)

I fished the Offshore slam tournament this weekend with Jake, Mark and Luke adams, and my uncle Tony Davis this weekend. The weather was fantastic and we had a great time.The tournament included5 species: Snapper, Jacks, Kings, Grouper, and Triggerfish.Each species paid 3 places but to win the tournament you had to weigh 1 of all 5 species with your total weight of all 5 fish being the heaviest.We left early Saturday morning with a live well full of good baits and headed to our first spot where we hoped to put a grouper in the boat. We put 4 gags in the box on the first spot, including the biggest of the trip at 32.5 lbs. We hooked two other fish bigger than that one but they got us. We also caught a couple triggerfish at that spot, so we had 2 of the 5.










Next we went Mackerel fishing. Pulled up to the spot and about 6 minutes later had one 45.8 lbs on the deck! So far this trip is going pretty well, now 3 for 5. 










We caught a few jacks up to 45 lbs that afternoon but it took us until the next morning to catch the 50 lb fish that we weighed. After that we trucked it on back to state waters, caught a legal snapper and headed to the scales. We won the slam with a total weight of 131.4 lbs, 1st place King, 2nd place grouper, and 3rd place jack. It was a great weekend with friends, can't wait for next year to give it a try again. 

I got some pictures for the weekend from Tony who had his camera, but he just sent the ones with me in them, I'll get the others and post sometime.


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

congratulations guys:clap don't you just love it when a plan comes together...thanks for posting...i'm thinking the trip got paid for and ya'll had some left for :toast


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Very nice fish and report. Congrats on the win and placing in the other categories.


----------



## captbuckhall (Oct 18, 2007)

slackers! good job, Matt & crew.


----------



## Ocean Man (Sep 27, 2007)

Those are some studs right there.:bowdown:bowdown


----------



## Dylan (Apr 15, 2008)

Nice job guys..Were yall on the Nothin Matters?


----------



## Renegade (Oct 2, 2007)

looks like a 50 lb head on that mackeral. was she starved? wish I could have gone!!:hoppingmad

yall are awesome!!!:bowdown


----------



## Matt Mcleod (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks a lot guys! Yeah, we were on the "Nothin Matters".

Here is one more pic I got.


----------



## wrightackle (Oct 29, 2007)

Talk about a dream team! You guys are tough to beat. Surprised that Swenson wasn't on the boat.


----------



## Sniper Spear-It (Jan 16, 2008)

great catch. what depths were the fish caught at???


----------



## Tide In Knots (Oct 3, 2007)

Great job Matt, Jake and team!!! Well deserved.


----------



## wirenut (Sep 30, 2007)

Great report . Thanks for sharing.:toast


----------



## Heller High Water Mate (Apr 14, 2008)

Yeah that last pic is really sweet! It looks like all of the fish are almost the same size: GIGANTIC!!!  Awesome work fellas...:bowdown:bowdown:bowdown


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Did ya'll catch any small fish

Great fish guys :clap


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

cut your hair you damn hippy!!!

nice report matt!


----------



## Clay Peacher (Oct 2, 2007)

Wow - Its difficult enough to catch a slam, but to catch a slam of quality fish is very impressive. Sounds like ya'll had a good game plan. Congratulations guys.


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

Matt,

I had no doubt you guys were contenders in that tournament..Top notch crew and a great catch...CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!


----------

